# Free. Handlebar mount compass/ bell



## palinurus (6 Aug 2008)

It's a bell and it's got a compass in the top.

It fits different sizes of bar because there's a cunning plastic shim which you can use for thin ones, and you can take it out for fatter ones.

It probably wouldn't fit an oversize road bar, but I suspect those with such bars won't be attaching a bell with a compass in it to them anyway.

It works better if your bars aren't made of steel.


----------



## John the Monkey (6 Aug 2008)

My son would love this, Paulinurus (assuming you've not been contacted by anyone else so far).


----------



## palinurus (6 Aug 2008)

Done!. PM your address and I'll get it sent off at the weekend.


----------



## John the Monkey (18 Aug 2008)

Got it, and fixed it to his bike - he's well chuffed!

Thanks again Palinurus!


----------



## palinurus (18 Aug 2008)

Magic!


----------

